# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > Mobile Technology Discussions >  How to stop images from displaying in Chrome android

## MechaMechanism

In Firefox I have image display set to 2 so only images from the same domain display.  This means that Google image search returns only empty white boxes instead of pictures.  Combined with OpenDNS Family Shield servers this gives pretty good porn filtering on my phone AND it blocks 90% of ads while still allowing many pictures to display.  I'm the only user of this phone and I want to limit others searching for porn on all my devices.  I do this for desktop and laptop too.  Also the speed up in network performance is incredible and since image setting is set to 2 in Firefox I still see pictures.

If for no other reason set Firefox to 2 to speed up network performance and still see most pictures.  The pics you miss will be ads.

Now the question.  How do I change image loading preference in Chrome for Android.  Never used Chrome, but I figure this is a good opportunity to dive into Chrome.  On the desktop version you can use advance settings to change image loading.  On Android there is no such setting.  I have heard of Chrome flags, maybe there.

Please help me take total control of my phone.  I know all about rooting phones and that's how my android uses custom dns.  So that's done, just Chrome left.

----------


## vasa1

http://www.ghacks.net/2014/08/11/sav...r-for-android/

----------

